
A High-Degree Algebraic-Resistant Variant of AES [pdf] - zekers
http://mjos.fi/doc/gavekort_kale.pdf
======
TazeTSchnitzel
This is an elaborate joke, in case anyone didn't notice.

~~~
switch33
Maybe not. . . :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33RbRid1deo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33RbRid1deo)

AES and RSA research has been around for ~400 years. Eliptic curves have been
around for ~30 years. AES has had a huge budget for being broken and seeing as
it is the predecessor to md5 which was broken before-hand it is not out of the
reach of someone who can write up an implementation to use for attacks. The
blackhat talk suggests that eliptic curves may be less succeptable to breach
even, though it is still up to debate in the crypto communities.

There are several open source solutions to factoring and although 40 hours may
seem like a long time to decrypt one single encrypted session, it will be
easier with more parallel-able GPU or FPGA hardware/newer operating system
abstractions that are able to compute more.

There is also more research going into making SAT solvers that are parallel so
if there is a factor-able solution it may be more do-able.

Or if there is a newer breakthrough attack that comes up which does sometimes
happen. Many past standards have been broken. In crypto things being broken
are usually a matter of research, time, and a budget helps.

For example a linux distribution that will also make use of the GPU is
currently in work:
[https://github.com/wbsun/kgpu](https://github.com/wbsun/kgpu)

Regardless attacks will still continue to be mostly "side channel" attacks as
man in the middle type attacks are usually the easiest way to subvert data
exchanges.

